# Pain whilst walking



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi, Reading all your letters about chest pain and back pain I wondered if anyone else get the symptoms I get. I go for a walk most evenings and as soon as I get a bit breathless or go up hill I start to get a burning in my throat and a dull ache in the middle of my chest. I have had my gall bladder out and have IBS. I thought I had my acid under control (I no longer get reflux) but I also get a pain in the middle of my back and around my kidney area. Sometimes I have to lay flat for a few minutes it gets so bad. I am getting paranoid about chest pains, am I being a hypocondriac?


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Davo, it`s me Ilana, I sorry but can`t answer for your problem you have now, but I losed your email add, and also can`t email a privat message to you. The reason is that i can`t open anymore my netscape sign in site, something is happen and all my adds i had in there are gone and with them your email add. Please contackt me at:iris-30###animal.comfrom there I`ll give you my permanent add. I really don`t want to lose our contact. Please take care and let hear from you. Yours Ilana.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

These symptoms could be a sign of heart disease. I don't want to scare you but have you seen your doctor about this? Please call as soon as possible and make an appointment. You probably will need to have an EKG and stress test just to rule out any heart blockage.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

hI dAVO, iT`S MEAGAIN, ILANA, hope you`r doing better. You can also email me when you just click on the envelope, you know on the top of my message there you can email me or send privat message, please send me your email again, and please talk with a Doctor about your chest pain, very importent. G-d bless you, Ilana.


----------

